# Green Wire Out of Tecumseh



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, I have a green wire coming out of a tecumseh engine, it seems to have some kind of plug at the end...does anybody know what this is?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

where does it come from? it may be the kill wire.


----------



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

it comes out of the the right side of the engine, if looking at the starter side. Between what I would think is the starter housing, and the engine block. It can be seen on the left side of the lower picture. http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=OHH65GC


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its the only wire, it should be the kill wire.


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

PaullyD said:


> Hey, I have a green wire coming out of a tecumseh engine, it seems to have some kind of plug at the end...does anybody know what this is?


 COULD BE AN ALTERNATOR LEAD IF IT HAS A CHARGING SYSTEM...


----------

